# What every man wants in bed



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Go here..http://www.maniacworld.com/what-every-man-wants-in-bed.html


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

OOOOOOHHHHHHH......I really, really want one of those.

I do,I do,I do,I do.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

bandaid said:


> OOOOOOHHHHHHH......I really, really want one of those.
> 
> I do,I do,I do,I do.


FACT, fiction or fantasy!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Fact is ...I want one!!
Fiction is.....I Can afford one....
Fantasy is....I can dream cant I!! :roll:


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

*TV*

Does it make coffee?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

You wont believe this, but when I found it I was trying to find a way of installing a LCD TV in the motorhome!!

Now if only I can jack up the fixed bed by 6 inches!!


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Its definitely a fact that I want one, this is an opinion, and should not be considered factual or accurate in any way.



unless, someone wants to buy me one for my birthday. 
I'll adjust my birthday to any date which makes such a gift a financial possibility :lol:


----------

